# ipad retina plus de reseau



## jasmin66 (4 Janvier 2014)

bonjour et merci de m aider mon ipad retina  ne peut plus aller sur internet il dise pas de reseau je vais sur mon wi fi et il detecte mon routeur  mais rien ne fonctionne  merci


----------



## Lauange (4 Janvier 2014)

salut, redémarre ta box. Cela arrive parfois.


----------



## jasmin66 (4 Janvier 2014)

bonjour et merci mais sa fonctionne pas mon portable  marche le ipod marche mais la tablette ne peut aller sur internet merci


----------



## jasmin66 (4 Janvier 2014)

Lauange a dit:


> salut, redémarre ta box. Cela arrive parfois.



je l ai fait  mais tout les autres appareil fonctionne sauf le ipad  il detecte mon routeur mais  il me dise pas de reseau  et mon routeur n est pas securiser merci  a toi de m aider


----------



## Lauange (4 Janvier 2014)

A tout hasard, qqu'un n'aurait pas activer sur ta box une restriction de connexion internet ?


----------



## jasmin66 (4 Janvier 2014)

Lauange a dit:


> A tout hasard, qqu'un n'aurait pas activer sur ta box une restriction de connexion internet ?



ma box tu veut dire mon routeur   non on a pas toucher a sa  tout fonctionnait avant hier ma blonde a jouer avec le ipad et l imprimante  et c est depuis ce temp la je crois

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h25 ----------




jasmin66 a dit:


> ma box tu veut dire mon routeur   non on a pas toucher a sa  tout fonctionnait avant hier ma blonde a jouer avec le ipad et l imprimante  et c est depuis ce temp la je crois



bizarre hein merci de me repondre


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Janvier 2014)

L'iPad sous iOS 7 perd parfois (régulièrement, même...) la connexion WIFI. En général, activer puis désactiver le mode avion, ou redémarrer l'iPad (ce qui n'est pas le bout du monde) suffit à résoudre le problème...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Janvier 2014)

Don't feed the troll


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Don't feed the troll



Explique toi.


----------

